# Possible labidochromis hongi? mbamba? or what



## pamer (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for any help. I bought this fish fairly full grown in a large african chiclid mixed tank at the local aquarium shop. Originally was a pearlescent lavendar (and reverts to this or a dusky greyish shade when upset) and soon became a chameleon depending on his moods. He can go from the lavender and black stripes all the way to white and black when really showing off. Couldn't get pic in very vivid colors, appeared scared of the camera. He has some light yellow along dorsal fin and in tail fin, not very pronounced. Thanks


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

I am actually not very sure, But I can assure you that, "Mbamba" is totally out of the question, just doesn't look like it.And on an Mbamba, the stripes seem to sretch farther down towards the belly, and a bit thicker too.
It could possibly be a Hongi, maybe very stressed/scared, or could be cross, but I am leaning on Hongi , maybe female, but it is waay hard to tell. Maybe, give it a few days, let 'em get some color back, then get a pic. :thumb:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

... or what.

Not a Labidochromis, some sort of Zebra or Afra. Is that tail yellow? What does that dorsal look like?


----------



## pamer (Jul 15, 2008)

yes there is yellow on the tail and small faint amount on the dorsal which has black tripes also. The only thing is, do zebra's change colors all the time?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

pamer said:


> yes there is yellow on the tail and small faint amount on the dorsal which has black tripes also. The only thing is, do zebra's change colors all the time?


Yes, Afras and many Zebra males can change colors dramatically, from drab to brilliant in less than a minute.


----------

